# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Let's keep this forum warm...

## Seajackal

Lately we have had so many new members posting threads and comments over here that I think it's a good manner if we have the habit to warmly welcome the new guys to this area since we don't have 200 or 300 members logged at once like it happens in the Steroid Questions and Answers so it's easier to keep them feeling welcomed to the brotherhood of the juice lovers and fake/scammer haters that we are here, by keeping this habit you will also get recognized by someone for sure like I was (not trying to be bragging) but good manners like welcome new members, keep the rules enforced here or anywhere else in this site, keep the ZERO FLAMING TOLERANCE up by not shouting bad names in the site will also count good points in being recognized. One last thing, if you see posts that are not good according to the rules please report it by pressing the "!" sign that is inside a red triangle over each post, this helps a lot us moderators in our policing job.

*WELCOME NEW MEMBERS TO THE ROID PIX FORUM FAMILY!*  :Smilie: 

Seajackal.

----------


## Seajackal

I posted that above hoping to get the steps of the older members in my way welcoming New Members, remember when you guys were newbie’s too back then you weren't ONLY welcomed by a MOD but from Older members so please let's cultivate this good habit, just like being a host to a visitor, the visitor would feel more welcomed if all the members of the family were welcoming him/her, not only the owner of the house...that's my point. 

I'll un-stick this cuz *Stickie’s here don't seem to work at all!!! as nobody gives a damn on them*.

Please keep this bumped, I'll stick it back when I see more older members following the good habit that we've might have had since the beginning here.

Thanks bros!

----------


## Kale

Nice post Seajackal and oh so needed !!!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Great post bro..

----------


## ajfina

sorry if i flamed someone in the past , i just like to do it sometime :2worship: 
just kidding

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> sorry if i flamed someone in the past , i just like to do it sometime
> just kidding


It is kinda nice isnt it..  :1laugh:

----------


## pelly789

nice post i think your right alot of new people are lost the first few weeks they are on here good call

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks bros for keep this bumped for me, back when I was a newbie, I was
always affraid of posting anything here but as you start to feel all the forum's
atmosphere as a brotherhood of iron sport, I started to feel more part of this
forum, let's try to keep this same spirit to not intimidate newcomers to come
here and give us a shout, I'm pretty sure that happened to most of you in the
past when we still hadn't the Zero tolerance for flaming, and I remember that
when I first posted a thread here were asking about "Extraboline" which used
to be manufactured by Genepharm in Greece, now it's no longer produced,
well in my first thread I was really well recepted to the forum not by a
MOD but by Members, Senior Members and others but no MOD or VET if I
can remember well, that's why I'm recalling this to make part of this forum
again...Anyways thanks to all of you guys I can post this now, I think this
post wouldn't be here if I was still a newbie... :Big Grin:

----------


## pelly789

seajackal for president!

----------


## 956Vette

Youre the man seajackal  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks bros!

----------


## Seajackal

Bumping it to the top...

----------


## young steroid man

coool  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

To the top again.

----------


## lowstace

SEA JACKAL IS THE MAN hands down one the best guys on AR... he is beyond helpful and smart... okay I will get off his tip lol ... peace

----------


## Seajackal

Don't forget to say "Welcome to AR" whenever you see a new member around
this is what this thread is all about. Thanks for the ass kissing LS nah, I'm just
trying to help and that makes me feel good that's all.

----------


## lowstace

just telling the truth you are a real imporant member to the board.... bump

----------


## lowstace

pound4pound you have prob help the most bros on this board

----------


## mazroid

alrite dude im pleased i found this forum as its helped me out a lot

----------


## Fox182

Hi, seajackel just joined this site,on gear for the first time and just thought id say thanks, because i saw ur comment of nicholas inda deca , and thats wat i got look eaxctly the same. so cheers for peace of mind

----------


## sbigpecs

Good forum..... keep it up!!!!

----------


## bigisasbigdoes

message for seajackle. new to posting but been researching for a good while training solid 1 year 5'9 175 and i think its about that time, got some test e iranian, im in dubai which is stone throw from iran looks real plus so cheap not worth faking, plus i got off a friends brother, however bit aprehensive , now my concern is the eq it looks real suspect but im stuck here dont want to act too distrustful as these guys have helped me alot and will be the ones to stick me, but my health is my health plus i dont like to be taken for rides taking my good money and giving me shyt that really enrages me so ne way u seen like an authority on fakes in this forum so what i have is megabol.co anabolic bd human grade 100mg/ml at 10 ml thing is never heard of it plus batch and exp printed with label which cant be good this is nov 2005 manufactured so hoping new not fake, would appreciate your input

----------


## undrwrboy

Whats up Seajackle, I'm a newbie as well. I just finished up with some deca ,and sus for the first time. I made some good gains, and saved some bad down falls thanks to you. Keep doin what you do on here bro. I just want to say thanks.

----------


## sraiders

Hey,
yeah Im a newbie to it all. I havent done any kind of steroids yet, but Ive been looking forward to it for the last three years. Ive been looking for a place to chat about it but when you have friends like mine who are haters you cant really do it openly.

----------


## pwerfll1

bump

----------


## 39+1

Yup Im new but im old and making a good read of the rules so I dont do any damage what a "bump" and whats a "sticky"?

----------


## weightman

indeed a warm welcome

----------


## jon-john

Hey Seejackal thanks for the warm welcome. I juts joined and Im not really sure where to start. Ive been working out for 7 years now but I have never done a cycle. I swim , bike and do sports regularly. Im 165 and 5'9. Ive always wanna get bigger, heavier and look better. I am currently working out with my buddy 4 to 5 times a week but he is not interested even on doing a cycle with me. So I need guidance. Thanks for reading this. i will try to read some posts here so I will have an idea on what to do. Peace out

----------


## SayIWont21

> Lately we have had so many new members posting threads and comments
> over here that I think it's a good manner if we have the habit to warmly
> welcome the new guys to this area since we don't have 200 or 300 members
> logged at once like it happens in the Steroid Questions and Asnwers so it's
> easier to keep them feeling wlecomed to the brotherhood of the juice lovers
> and fake/scammer haters that we are here, by keeping this habit you will
> also get recgnized by someone for sure like I was (not trying to be bragging)
> but good manners like welcome new members, keep the rules enforced here
> or anywhere else in this site, keep the ZERO FLAMING TOLERANCE up by not
> ...


Seajackal is right, i used to be a member here back when i was young and in my teens, seekin as much info as i could, so when i hit my 20s, i was ready to try gear, now im back as a new member again, kind of sucks, cause i could have been higher than a newbie now, and im more mature and older now, been doin gear for a while but safetly and responsibly, and to all the newbies, just stick around, ask questions, theres a lot of brothers here that will help you get on the right path, and i too made the mistakes on askin wrong qestions and posting wrong things, but my brothers wur there quickly to explain to me the rules and they never came off rude and hatefull but a fellow reminder to mnd the rules so i appologized and edited my post and now i know the impotnace of the rules, so good luck to all the newbies out there and wish me luck too!

----------


## SwampDaddy

I just signed up for this forum about fifteen minutes ago. This is the beginning of what I hope will be a very informative and communal experience. I couldn't be more pleased to have come across this thread expressing the importance of a mentor mentality towards us Newbs. I have yet to "Gear Up", but I intend to after much needed research. I have a lot to learn and look forward to the journey. Thanks Seajackal, and all who share this sentiment. 

SwampDaddy

----------


## scottdoppler

I love this style of feed back! Every one has been helpfull so far. A lot can be learned from the vets. Thanks

----------


## redtesta

Im new as well to this site but not a couple others ive been on. What is weird is that the steroid advice section has a ton of replies like SeaJackel said and in the pictures forum for advice on real or fake there are no responses. I would think if someone knows the juice well enough to comment and give advice they would be able to guide someone who has pictures to see if they think it could be real or fake. Just a thought.

Thanks

----------


## mobtoya

New to your site, looking to get the most updated information from those to whom you trust! Got a millions questions and only one piece of paper to write on..lol!

Thanks for this thread as I have stumbled on this site MANY times and never registered due to SOME of the ignoring factor to the new members! Ive read many post and seen where they were ignored/hated  :1laugh:  on for their lack of knowledge. I hope to learn from the best of the best and thats why Im here!!!!

Thanks for having me!
 :AaAuto26:

----------


## Noles12

> New to your site, looking to get the most updated information from those to whom you trust! Got a millions questions and only one piece of paper to write on..lol!
> 
> Thanks for this thread as I have stumbled on this site MANY times and never registered due to SOME of the ignoring factor to the new members! Ive read many post and seen where they were ignored/hated  on for their lack of knowledge. I hope to learn from the best of the best and thats why Im here!!!!
> 
> Thanks for having me!


Welcome. One thing you will learn though after a short time is that when you write on a 4 year old thread you are gonna get flamed and more than likely wont get responses. Make sure to look at the dates before you start posting

----------


## talldutch

Thank you, a welcoming email is allways very appreciated. As a newbie myself i find this forum very helpfull. Although this forum is also huge and all this info and comments can feel you sometimes a bit lost. But overall the people are friendly and are willing to give advice.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Jump on the Welcome wagon...

----------


## Garrudae

I think interest waned when the forum was down for a while. There have been a couple of posts the last few days and Im sure it will resume full steam once it is running for a while. Keep that chin up, sparky

----------

